# alsa + emu10k1 and 2.6.7 = rear only

## ExecutorElassus

i have an SBLive! platinum, running with ALSA and 2.6.7 with builtin emu10k1 support. i'm connecting the card to a 4.1 speaker set via crative labs' proprietary S/PDIF connector (which is a yellow 1/4-inch jack). 

sound works okay, but *only* in the rear speakers and subwoofer. can anybody tell me which alsamixer setting i need to fix to change this? 

thanks,

EE

----------

## LostSon

Use the surround setting i had the same problem as well

----------

## ExecutorElassus

tried that: no dice. there are several "surround" sliders i have in alsamixer: surround, surround capture, wave surround, and sigmatel surround phase inversion playback.

not too sure what those mean. anyway, i still only get rear speakers. any ideas if there's a channel i need to mute or something? something in modules.conf?

thanks,

EE

----------

## ExecutorElassus

okay, there's an update: i am getting sound out of the front speakers. it's just very faint, and not the treble channel. it sounds sorta like bleedover from the subwoofer or something. which i don't get, because all the sliders that are active are maxed out. it's also sending bass to the tweeters, which it shouldn't do, either. it isn't routing properly, for some reason. amixer says (sorry for this long listing):

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone LFE',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',1

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Center',1

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Tone',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Bass',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 39 [98%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control 'Treble',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: 0 - 40

  Mono: 33 [82%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control '3D Control Sigmatel - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 98 [98%] Capture 100 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 98 [98%] Capture 100 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 98 [98%] Capture 100 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 98 [98%] Capture 100 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Mono: Playback 100 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'Wave Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 88 [88%]

  Front Right: Playback 88 [88%]

Simple mixer control 'Music',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 100 [100%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line2 LiveDrive',1

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Coaxial',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 LiveDrive',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Optical Raw',0

  Capabilities: pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Playback [on]

  Front Right: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 TTL',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume cswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'AC97',0

  Capabilities: pvolume cvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 100 Capture 0 - 100

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] Capture 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'EMU10K1 PCM',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Front Center

  Limits: 0 - 65535

  Mono: 65535 [100%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

  Front Center:

Simple mixer control 'EMU10K1 PCM Send',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Front Center - Rear Left - Rear Right - Woofer - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 255 [100%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

  Front Center:

  Rear Left:

  Rear Right:

  Woofer:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

Simple mixer control 'EMU10K1 PCM Send Routing',0

  Capabilities: volume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Front Center - Rear Left - Rear Right - Woofer - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 0 [0%]

  Front Left:

  Front Right:

  Front Center:

  Rear Left:

  Rear Right:

  Woofer:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

  ?:

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Sigmatel Surround Phase Inversion Playback ',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

----------------

sorry about that. is there a switch somewhere i'm not hitting?

EELast edited by ExecutorElassus on Thu Aug 26, 2004 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rush_ad

funny title, rear only

----------

## ExecutorElassus

i've figured out a little more about this, so maybe somebody with kde knowledge can help...

kde is 3.2.3, kernel is (now) 2.6.8-r3, alsa is still built in, emu10k1 is built in. 

whenever the aRts server takes control (say, using noatun), alsamixer gains these 10 new sliders (among others):

2 called emu10k1 PCM, 1 stereo 1 mono slider

2 called em10k1 PCM Send, stereo sliders

2 called emu10k1 PCM Send, mono sliders

4 called emu10k1 PCM send routing, stereo sliders

the levels of these are never what i set them to be using alsamixer. the left channel of PCM send channel 4 is at 0 wile the right is at 100, the 2 mono sliders are at 0, and the 4 "PCM Send Routing" are all over the place. KMix doesn't have sliders for these controls, so i have no idea where it's getting these levels. consequently, because of some weird routing, i'm getting the channel mix-around that i've described above (that is, no front channel, subwoofer through the tweeters, etc.) since these sliders disappear every time aRts goes idle, the levels get lost. 

KDE is doing something weird here, and i don't know what. should i just disable the idle-suspend feature? will that prevent other apps (xine, for example) from using the sound server?

thanks for the help,

EE

----------

## ExecutorElassus

i realize i'm now posting these complaints several places, and i apologize.

i've ditched KDE, and i'm using fvwm (pretty wicked wm, actually, if i can ever tweak it properly). i'm using xmms to play through alsa directly, so arts shouldn't cause any problems. 

here's what happens: i play a track, and when xmms drops the sound device when switching tracks, the levels are all reset to some bogus settings. if i simply STOP xmms, the sliders i've described above (those pcm sliders) disappear completely. whenever they reappear, they have the same buggy levels, and i have to do 'alsactl restore' WHILE XMMS IS RUNNING to get them back. 

needless to say, something is going wrong on a more fundamental level than kde and arts. 

can anybody help with this, or shall i harass the alsa people?

thanks,

EE

----------

